# Seeking advice on controlling multiple skulls



## ViennaMike (Nov 24, 2010)

I've used two moving jaw skulls for years with two Scary Terry audio controllers driven from a common trigger and sometimes common audio source (separate left and right channels). Now I'm going to add a 3-axis skull and plan to use all three together, with the two jaw only skulls being the chorus and the 3-axis the main singer. So I need the song output, and separate controls for the main singer's jaw and the 2 in the chorus (same for each in the chorus). And I need to control the 3 axes. 

I really like NOT being tied to a PC, but I think this may be getting too complicated to avoid it. I could use a Pololu maestro servo controller for the 3-axis, but would still need music out and synchronize two separate audio tracks. 

If I go with a PC option, what are thoughts on VSA versus Vixen? I use maestro controllers on another project, so I like sticking with one or two of them as the servo controllers.

So, what advice do those of you who've done this have? Is there a stand-alone option I'm missing (REKU too high-priced to add)?
Any problems you see if I go PC-driven?
Tradeoffs between VSA vs. Vixen?

One more: I currently use a PIR and an arduino to trigger the props. How do you all trigger your PC-driven props?


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Mike, great questions- subscribing to the thread!

I have a couple of 3 axis skulls myself, just setting here waiting to come to life. Their brains are home-brewed Arduino Pro Mini's though. I set them up to be controlled via DMX. I have considered writing my own PC-based app that would be sort of a dumbed down version of Vixen, only more "DMX fixture centric" if that makes sense.

I am also grappling with the PC VS standalone debate. The nice thing about leaning towards DMX is that I could make a DMX streamer that plays back DMX data from an SD card.

I will keep an eye on this thread and let you know if I make any headway- I am leaning towards this as my winter pet project 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't want to go with a pc either (wanted a complete stand-alone setup). I did a singing pumpkin setup a couple years ago with a MonsterShield and just tapped out the 4 different relays to Monster Mash. Then plugged in the pumpkin lights to the relays and had them light up to the music. 




So the question was could I use the same idea to make a skeleton sing?

This year I tried gluing a servo to the under side of the jaw of the cheap plastic skeletons and it worked. So to control the relay movement, the route I took was to wire up the servos to Efx-Tek Prop1 boards. Then set a trigger input if high, move servo to one position (open mouth), if trigger low then move servo to rest position (close mouth).... (could have 4 trigger inputs to control 4 servo positions per prop1 board).

Then I took the MonsterSheild (added the expansion board so I have a total of 16 relays now). Connected one relay NO to each trigger input of the prop1 and then it was just a matter of tapping out the song vocals, etc on the mini keypad. I was able to tap in 6 different songs this year, controlling 4 independant skulls/jaws. Hoping next yeat to expand and add additional servos to control guitar strum, keyboard hands, drummer, etc.... all just tapped out to the music on the MonsterSheild keypad.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Pod, nicely done! That is a clever method of using the TTL outputs as inputs on the servo controller- I like it. Kind of like 1 bit servo resolution, I would have never thought of that. The end result looks great 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey mikkojay - just following up: have you decided to start a nice winter fun controller project? Any progress?


----------



## jahip (Apr 4, 2015)

This sounds great keep in mind that some of us are not as bright as you. LOL


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been work on a new DIY board and software that has two Audio Spectrum Analyzers (ASA) to drive two separate jaws. This would be a good solution for your project.

The controller has a built in MP-3 player with the ASA tied to each of the Left and Right channels. The software reads the levels of the vocal spectrum and moves the two jaw proportionally to the audio level. This creates a much more realistic jaw movement than Scary Terry or Frankenstein open/close jaw system. The software also has Automatic Gain Control so there is no need adjust pots to get the jaw movement right. Just install the MP-3 file and the software does all of the fine tuning on its own. The board also drives the 3-axis head with life like movement without the need to program it.

While Banshee's hardware is done, its taken a bit longer to get the driver software completed. The single 3-axis with Jaw Sync is done and I'm working on the Dual version and it should be done in the next month or so.

I'll be posting more information and videos on the HauntHackers.com website once I'm over this cold.

Steve Bjork


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

ScaryLane said:


> I've been work on a new DIY board and software that has two Audio Spectrum Analyzers (ASA) to drive two separate jaws. This would be a good solution for your project.
> 
> The controller has a built in MP-3 player with the ASA tied to each of the Left and Right channels. The software reads the levels of the vocal spectrum and moves the two jaw proportionally to the audio level. This creates a much more realistic jaw movement than Scary Terry or Frankenstein open/close jaw system. The software also has Automatic Gain Control so there is no need adjust pots to get the jaw movement right. Just install the MP-3 file and the software does all of the fine tuning on its own. The board also drives the 3-axis head with life like movement without the need to program it.
> 
> ...


Very cool stuff, keep us all posted! Any idea on rough costs for the board?


----------



## ViennaMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Definitely would be interested in hearing more as your project progresses.


----------



## LastStopHaunt (Feb 18, 2016)

I am looking for an inexpensive way to have about 8 skulls talk as if in coversation with each other and the crowd around them. I am looking for a solution that I could have the sound output come from each skull but all triggered from one source.


----------

